# Anyone had experience with Royal Men's Medical Center?



## dk8594 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm with a clinic right now, but it's changed hands a lot of BS is going on.  Anyone had any experience with Royal Men's Medical Center?  It's looks like a pretty simple concept....$200/month for the basics, but would like to hear some reviews.

Thanks,


----------



## j2048b (Nov 13, 2014)

sorry never heard of them, our site sponsor is supposed to be pretty damn good tho, just so u know...


----------

